# Petit coup de parano



## oclairedelalune (20 Octobre 2017)

Je n'ai pas confiance en Icloud et je mets rien dessus.
Comportement préhistorique, je vous l'accorde.. mais ça me va !
Tant pis pour la synchro entre les appareils, j'ai pas besoin d'avoir tout sur tous.
Sauvegarde Iphone et Ipad faite sur l'Imac et celle de l'Imac sur DDE.
Bientôt un MB et ce sera pareil.

Mais… j'aimerais quand même activer "localiser mon i-machin".

Est-ce que ça implique que le contenu de tous mes appareils va se stocker dans Icloud ??

Je sens bien au fond de moi que la question est un peu .. bête. mais le ridicule ne tue pas. ouf.

Merci !


----------



## r e m y (20 Octobre 2017)

Seule la position GPS et l'adresse IP des appareils sera regulierement transmise et stockée sur les serveurs d'Apple.


----------



## oclairedelalune (20 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Seule la position GPS et l'adresse IP des appareils sera regulierement transmise et stockée sur les serveurs d'Apple.



ça me convient ! Merci.


----------

